# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > Популярные темы! >  Выложить модуль ERP

## Login1cCorp

Поделитесь пожалуйста модулем для 1С:ERP и 1С:КА: "1С:Хлебобулочное и кондитерское производство. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:КА".
Как я понимаю, то на данный момент версия 2.4.13.120 или выше.

P.S:https://solutions.1c.ru/catalog/bakery-proderp

----------

